# Shed conversion/Reptile room



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

Just thought this might be of interest for you, I've decided to move my gecko room into my shed so I can have more room/more racks.

It's basically an old sauna house so it's insulated already and keeps good heat, only thing I got to do is add sockets, tidy it up and add some flooring and build the racks.


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*Hey*

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums...AEBB3C02-859-0000005ABD9DA905_zpsdaf8b551.mp4


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sound.like a great idea... But cant see the pics on my phone.. :-(

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

Great looking Sauna :2thumb:


Just kidding, looks good. :no1:


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*Hey*

Little bit of an update for you...

Got the electricity in and sockets 12 of them.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Comin on nicely keep us updated:2thumb:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

How did yu run the electric into ur shed? And how?


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

Carlos said:


> How did yu run the electric into ur shed? And how?


it was an sauna house so it was already had it, all i had to do was connect the sockets to the main system :2thumb:


----------



## Tylers Geckos (Jun 7, 2013)

wow thats guna look awesome mate


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking good, most of my reptiles are in a converted shed to, works great


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*hey*

So so sorry haven't been updating you along the way but with exams and other things taking up most of my time it has been a slow process but finally near enough finish still one or two little things to be sorted and a few more racks moving in ha ha.

First room looks like this for now....



A little peek of room 2....




Another peek of room 2 with the storage all over the floor will soon be moved when the other racks are in..



Room 1 from a different angle....radiator wasn't on btw




Just to show you the new homes.... with no hides 







Thanks for looking all photos taken with iPhone thats why there poo lol :loll:

Thanks :welcome:


----------

